# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  "عُبادة " ضيف كرسي الاعتراف

## غسان

عضو ماسي ... ومشرف قدير .. وصديق رائع ...وشريك ممتاز في التركس  :Smile:  
مميز في كل شي ...ردوده ...مواضيعه ...وتواجده ... 
رحبوا معي بالرائع 
 
عباده شطناوي
 
على كرسي الاعتراف 
بانتظار اسئلتكم لضيفنا الجديد ...نور الكرسي عباده

----------


## عُبادة

شكرا غسان على الترحيب

وان شاء الله ما بنقصر معكم بالاجابات

وإللي بده يسأل رح يغلب حاله على الفاضي لاني ما رح اجاوب :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

وشكرا لكم لمنحي هذا المنصب ذو الرهبة

----------


## غسان

اول شي عباده (( هويتك الشخصيه )) ...؟؟؟؟

----------


## عُبادة

> اول شي عباده (( هويتك الشخصيه )) ...؟؟؟؟


الاسم:عبادة محمد حسن شطناوي
العمر:20 سنة و اكم شهر
تاريخ الميلاد: 22\6\1988
التخصص:علم الحاسوب
الجامعة: البلقاء التطبيقية\كلية الحصن الجامعية
السنة الدراسية:مش عارف اي سنة بس ان شاء الله بتخرج النسة الجاي


اي معلومات اخرى مسيو غسان

----------


## دموع الورد

اهلا عباده بكرسي الاعتراف:
 - ايش اللي تحب نعرفه عن عباده؟؟

 2 - هل تكتب في المنتدى من اجل تفريغ مشاعرك ام من اجل الكتابة فقط؟

 3 - عندما تردعلى المواضيع.هل ترد لانها اعجبتك ام لاجل الرد فقط؟

 4 - هل انت:

 متسرع

 عصبي

 بارد

 مرح

 حساس

 5 - افضل الالوان لديك؟

 6 - ما افضل كتاب قرأتي؟

 7 - ما افضل فصل عندك(الفصول الاربعة)؟

 8 - كم ساعة تنام في اليوم ؟؟

 9 - كم ساعة تقضي عالنت؟

 10 - كم ساعة تقضي مع اهلك؟

 11 - متى آخر مرة ضحكت من قلبك؟ 

 12 - متى آخر مرة اكلت بشهية؟

 13 - عباده شب رياضية او لا؟؟


_من هو:_
_شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟_
_احسسسن عضووو:_
_يعجبني في اختيار مواضيعهـ_ 
_أعضاااااء لهم وحشه اذا غابوا:_
_عضوو خفيف دمـ :_
_عضووو محبوووب:_
_عضووو شخصيتهـ جميله:_
_عضوووتقيل دم:_
_عضووو مغرور:_
بس خلاص هذا يكفي 


 اتمنى اني ما ازعجتك

 تحياتي لك

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا وسهلا فيك عباده


عباده
 منذ متى وانت تلعب التريكس ؟؟؟


عندما نجحت بالتوجيهي شو كان شعورك اول ما طلع اسمك ناجح ؟؟؟



شو هو التخصص الي كنت متمني تدرسه ؟؟  وهل انت راضي عن تخصصك الحالي ؟؟

----------


## عُبادة

_اهلا عباده بكرسي الاعتراف:_
_أهلا دموع الورد_ 
_- ايش اللي تحب نعرفه عن عباده؟؟_
_كل شي عادة ماعندي شي مخبا_
_2 - هل تكتب في المنتدى من اجل تفريغ مشاعرك ام من اجل الكتابة فقط؟_
_حسب الوضع بس يمكن الاكثر تفريغ مشاعر_
_3 - عندما تردعلى المواضيع.هل ترد لانها اعجبتك ام لاجل الرد فقط؟_
_معظم الردود لاعجابي بالموضوع_
_ولا احبذ الرد لاجل الرد_
_4 - هل انت:_ 
_متسرع_
_عادة_
_عصبي_
_كثير_
_بارد_
_مش عارف_
_مرح_
_إللي بيعرفوني بعرفوا كم انا شخص مرح_
_حساس_
_جدا بس لا يمكن اظهر للناس ذلك وخصوصا في مواقف الضعف_
_5 - افضل الالوان لديك؟_
_الازرق الفاتح_
_6 - ما افضل كتاب قرأت؟_
_بعد القران الكريم_
_كتاب شمس العرب تسطع على الغرب لمؤلفة المانية_
_7 - ما افضل فصل عندك(الفصول الاربعة)؟_
_فصل الشتاء_
_8 - كم ساعة تنام في اليوم ؟؟_
_تقريبا 6 ساعات_
_9 - كم ساعة تقضي عالنت؟_
_بايام الداوم تقريبا 6 ساعات بحد ادنى_
_وايام العطل يتجاوز ال13 ساعة_
_10 - كم ساعة تقضي مع اهلك؟_
_ساعتين تقريبا_ 
_11 - متى آخر مرة ضحكت من قلبك؟_ 
_يمكن من يومين_
_12 - متى آخر مرة اكلت بشهية؟_
_تقريبا دائما لانه الواحد اذا ما اكل بشهية بكون ما فيه داعي للاكل_
_13 - عباده شب رياضي او لا؟؟_
_لا مش كثير مع الاخبار الرياضة_ 
_من هو:_
_شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟_
_ابي وامي_
_احسسسن عضووو:_
_كثيرين يستحقوا اللقب_
_يعجبني في اختيار مواضيعهـ_ 
_أعضاااااء لهم وحشه اذا غابوا:_
_معاذ القرعان والعالي عالي وحسان صاحب اطول غيابات_ 
_عضوو خفيف دمـ :_
_معاذ القرعان_
_عضووو محبوووب:_
_زهرة التوليب_
_عضووو شخصيتهـ جميله:_
_احمد الزعبي_ 
_عضوووتقيل دم:_
_يمكن يندر وجوده بيناتنا_
_عضووو مغرور:_
_سوسن مع انها بتقول غير هيك_
_بس خلاص هذا يكفي_  
_لا مش مشكلة خذي راحتك_
_اتمنى اني ما ازعجتك_
_لا ازعاج ولا شي_ 
_تحياتي لك_
_شكرا لكي على الاسئلة_

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_اهلا وسهلا فيك عباده
اهلا محمد نورت 

عباده
منذ متى وانت تلعب التريكس ؟؟؟
 مرحلة الاحتراف بلشت تقريبا بالصف العاشر

عندما نجحت بالتوجيهي شو كان شعورك اول ما طلع اسمك ناجح ؟؟؟

 صراحة كنت متنكس ومش عاجبني المعدل


شو هو التخصص الي كنت متمني تدرسه ؟؟ وهل انت راضي عن تخصصك الحالي ؟؟
ما فيه تخصص محدد بذاته وتخصصي حلو كثير وممتع مع انه من اصعب التخصصات
_


شكرا محمد
شرفت الصفحة

----------


## زهره التوليب

اهلا عباده
نور الكرسي
لنا عوده لقرأه شخصيتك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

صديقي الغالي عباده شطناوي

اليك بعض الاسئله و اتمنى ان تجيب عليها بكل ما أُتيت من صراحه ( اذا ما في مانع ) 

1 من أين تستمد قوه الصبر اذا واجهتك ضائقه 

2 من هو مثلك الاعلى 

3 بتكتب باليد اليمنى ام اليسرى 

4 مستعد اتغير مبادئك حتى تتماشى مع تغيرات الحياه ؟ 

5 ماذا يعني الفشل لك  

6 صفِ نظرتك للحب بكلمه واحده 

7 عمرك رحت على الامتحان مش نايم  :Eh S(2):  

8 كيف تنظر لمن هو دونك بالمستوى الاجتماعي 

9 لو خيرت بين الطفوله و الشباب ايهما تختار ؟ 

10   :Eh S(2):  دمعتك قريبه من عينك  ام غائره بصدرك   :Eh S(2):  ؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عبادة كشفت في الاونة الاخيرة شخصيةجديدة لك فهل انت من اصحاب المفاجئات ؟

كيف تتقبل الانتقدادت الموجة لك ؟
من هو العضو الذي لم تسطع ان تحدد شخصيتة ؟
هل انت فضولي ؟

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
> _اهلا عباده بكرسي الاعتراف:
> أهلا دموع الورد 
> - ايش اللي تحب نعرفه عن عباده؟؟
> كل شي عادة ماعندي شي مخبا
> 2 - هل تكتب في المنتدى من اجل تفريغ مشاعرك ام من اجل الكتابة فقط؟
> حسب الوضع بس يمكن الاكثر تفريغ مشاعر
> 3 - عندما تردعلى المواضيع.هل ترد لانها اعجبتك ام لاجل الرد فقط؟
> ...


 شكرا على اجوبتك الحلوه :SnipeR (49):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

صباحو عبادة
اخبارك
عندي سؤال واحد
مين الشخص الي بتتمنى تحكيلو 
شغلة بس مش قادر ... وشو هي الشغلة ؟؟

----------


## عُبادة

> اهلا عباده
> نور الكرسي
> لنا عوده لقرأه شخصيتك


100 اهلا وسهلا

بانتظار اسئلتك

----------


## عُبادة

> صديقي الغالي عباده شطناوي
> اهلا بصديقي معاذ
> 
> 
> اليك بعض الاسئله و اتمنى ان تجيب عليها بكل ما أُتيت من صراحه ( اذا ما في مانع ) 
> اكيد ما عندي مانع
> 1 من أين تستمد قوه الصبر اذا واجهتك ضائقه 
> 
> من قوله تعالى{ من يتقي الله يجعل له مخرجا}
> ...



شكرا معاذ على اسئلتك الحلوة
ولا تحرمنا طلتك

----------


## عُبادة

> عبادة كشفت في الاونة الاخيرة شخصيةجديدة لك فهل انت من اصحاب المفاجئات ؟
> بالعكس انا شخصية جامدة صعب تتغير بس إللي صار غلطة ما إللي فيها غير اني كنت حاضر عليها ومستحيل تصل الجراءة عندي اني اعملها
> كيف تتقبل الانتقدادت الموجة لك ؟
> 
> بكل صدر رحب ان كانت من شخص يقدر ما يقول فيكون ذلك تقصير مني اما غير ذلك فيكون رد الشاعر وافيا
> وإذا أتتك مذمتي من ناقص *** ‏فهي الشهادة لي‏ بأني كامل
> 
> من هو العضو الذي لم تسطع ان تحدد شخصيتة ؟
> ولا واحد 
> ...



شكرا مها نورتينا باسئلتك الحلوة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_
شكرا معاذ على اسئلتك الحلوة
ولا تحرمنا طلتك
_


 انتا الاحلى يا غالي 

وشكرا لك على الاجوبه الرائعه

----------


## عُبادة

> صباحو عبادة
> صباح النور زهرة المطر
> اخبارك
> الحمد لله 
> عندي سؤال واحد
> اسألي زي ما بدك
> مين الشخص الي بتتمنى تحكيلو 
> شغلة بس مش قادر ... وشو هي الشغلة ؟؟
> ما في شغلة معينة أو شخص معين



شكرا جزيلا

اسعدتني طلتك

----------


## Bataineh.88

صباحو
اذا زعلت من عضو بالمنتدى 
شو اول تصرف بتعملو ؟؟

----------


## saousana

> _
> عضووو مغرور:
> سوسن مع انها بتقول غير هيك
> _


بطلعلي  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## عُبادة

> صباحو
> صباحك أحلى
> اذا زعلت من عضو بالمنتدى 
> شو اول تصرف بتعملو ؟؟
> 
> اذا كان غالي وعزيز علي رح اعاتبه وابين له سبب زعلي منه
> اما اذا كانت العلاقة مش قوية لتلك الدرجة بنسى الامر وبتجاهلة


شكرا لاسئلتك
نورتي

----------


## عُبادة

> بطلعلي


بس مش دايما :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مرحبا عبادة

شو رأيك بالحب ؟؟؟ ... او بالاحرى شو فلسفة عبادة بالحب هل تعتبر الحب موجود ام غير موجود كلام فاضي ام أنه مهم في حياتنا ...وهل وجدته في حياتك؟؟؟....

صفات فتاة احلامك ابرز الصفات؟؟

شو رأيك بالتضحية ...هل انت انسان مضحي ؟؟؟

نظرتك للحياة هل انت متشائم ام متفائل او نص نص

اذا كنت متضايق وتعبان كيف بتتغلب على هذا التعب؟؟

والان السؤال الاخير والاكثر صراحة

عبادة اذا انت بتحب وحبيت بنت من كل قلبك وحسيت انها فتاة احلامك ومش قادر تشيلها من راسك وهي ما بتبادلك نفس الشعور شو رح يكون موقفك ؟؟؟او تصرفك؟؟؟...هل ممكن انك تتنازل لأبعد الحدود في سبيل اقناعها بك

واذا كان العكس انه البنت هي اللي بتحبك وانت ما بدك اياها وما بتمثلك فتاة احلامك شو بتسوي؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


> بس مش دايما

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_مرحبا عبادة_
_اهلا احمد_



_شو رأيك بالحب ؟؟؟ ... او بالاحرى شو فلسفة عبادة بالحب هل تعتبر الحب موجود ام غير موجود كلام فاضي ام أنه مهم في حياتنا ...وهل وجدته في حياتك؟؟؟...._

_الحب مهم لانه لازم يكون موجود بكل شي_
_ولازم يكون متبادل من جميع الاطراف_

_الحب إللي بتقصده مش من الاولويات بحياتي ما سعيتله ان هو اتى كان به واذا كان غير ذلك عادي_



_صفات فتاة احلامك ابرز الصفات؟؟_
_صاحبة خلق وتكون لايقة_ 
_مش لازم تكون ملكة جمال_


_شو رأيك بالتضحية ...هل انت انسان مضحي ؟؟؟_

_احيانا للاشياء التي تستحق التضحية_


_نظرتك للحياة هل انت متشائم ام متفائل او نص نص_
_معظم الاوقات بكون متفائل لانه المتشائمين بنكدوا على حالهم وما بغيروا بالواقع شي_
_ويمكن المتفائلين هم إللي بغيروا من اوضاعهم للاحسن_


_اذا كنت متضايق وتعبان كيف بتتغلب على هذا التعب؟؟_
_بالابتعاد عن الناس والجلوس مع النفس_


_والان السؤال الاخير والاكثر صراحة_

_عبادة اذا انت بتحب وحبيت بنت من كل قلبك وحسيت انها فتاة احلامك ومش قادر تشيلها من راسك وهي ما بتبادلك نفس الشعور شو رح يكون موقفك ؟؟؟او تصرفك؟؟؟...هل ممكن انك تتنازل لأبعد الحدود في سبيل اقناعها بك_
_ممكن ما اقدر انسى بس ببعد_
_ الشي إللي مش إلك لا تلحق وراه_


واذا كان العكس انه البنت هي اللي بتحبك وانت ما بدك اياها وما بتمثلك فتاة احلامك شو بتسوي؟؟؟

سؤال صعب مش قادر اتخيل شو إللي بده يصير


 شكرا احمد على الاسئلة :Icon31:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

شو هالاجوبة يا شطناوي  :Eh S(15):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شكرا عبادة

----------


## عُبادة

> شو هالاجوبة يا شطناوي





> شكرا عبادة


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

> بس مش دايما


 :Hah:  :Hah:  :Hah:  :Hah:

----------


## عُبادة

> 


 :Copy Of 7anoon:  :Copy Of 7anoon:  :Copy Of 7anoon:

----------


## جسر الحياة

مرحبا عباده

عندي إلك سؤال واحد  ..

بتمنى إنك تجاوب عليه ..

السؤال : إيش هي أمنيتك بالحياة ..

وشكرا

----------


## anoucha

انا ما بعرف عبادة كويس بس عندي سؤال
شو هو اكتر شي حابب تحققو بحياتك؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

عبادة تعال جاي جاوب لشوف :SnipeR (30): 

أكلتك المفضلة ؟؟؟

مشروبك المفضل؟؟؟

اشي ما بتحبه بس بتعمله؟؟؟

اشي بتحبه بس ما بتعمله؟؟؟

صديقك المفضل ومخزن اسرارك؟؟؟

اسم المدارس اللي دخلتها لحد التوجيهي

اذا كنت بالجامعة وانكب عليك فنجان قهوة بتروح ولا بتظل ومنظرك كان كلو قهوة؟؟؟

اصدقاء جدد اتعرفت عليهم وحاب تكسبهم كأصدقاء دائمين؟؟؟

----------


## اجمل حب

ما اهم هواياتكالتي تمارسها؟
ماهي اهم اهتماماتك؟
ما هو التخصص الذي تدرسه وهل كان هو رغبتك؟
ما هي طموحاتك المستقبلية؟
ما اهم الامور التي استفدتها من دخولك هذا المنتدى؟

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio  
_مرحبا عباده
اهلا عمر

عندي إلك سؤال واحد .. تفضل 
بتمنى إنك تجاوب عليه .. اكيد
السؤال : إيش هي أمنيتك بالحياة .. انهي دراستي واتمام الدراسات العليا
وشكرا_


 العفو 
نورت

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_انا ما بعرف عبادة كويس بس عندي سؤال
شو هو اكتر شي حابب تحققو بحياتك؟
_


 اتمم دراستي على خير

شكرا انوشة نورتي

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

سؤالي هو 
شو سبب كتابتك 
كل شي بالدنيا قرضه ********ودين وحتى دموع العينين   :Wink:

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_عبادة تعال جاي جاوب لشوف_
__


_أكلتك المفضلة ؟؟؟_
_اكيد المنسف_

_مشروبك المفضل؟؟؟_
_الشاي_ 

_اشي ما بتحبه بس بتعمله؟؟؟_
_يكون عندي فراغ واضطر اقعد بالكلية_

_اشي بتحبه بس ما بتعمله؟؟؟_
_حاب بس يكون علي امتحان ادرس_

_صديقك المفضل ومخزن اسرارك؟؟؟صديقي الصدوق احمد شطناوي_

_اسم المدارس اللي دخلتها لحد التوجيهي:كلهن ثلاث مدارس_
_حواره الابتدائية المختلطةو حواره الاساسية للبنين(التطبيقات)وحواره الثانوية الشاملة للبنين_

_اذا كنت بالجامعة وانكب عليك فنجان قهوة بتروح ولا بتظل ومنظركع كان كلو قهوة؟؟؟_
 عمرها ما صارت معي 
بس ممكن انظف القهوة واظل ليش اروح يعني؟
_اصدقاء جدد اتعرفت عليهم وحاب تكسبهم كأصدقاء دائمين؟؟؟_

_انت اكثر حاب اكسبك كصديق مع انه ما صارلي كثير متعرف عليك_

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شكرا عبادة والله وانا حاب اكسبك صديق دائم :Smile: 

بس في سؤال ما جاوبت عليه :Bl (14):

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اجمل حب  
_ما اهم هواياتك التي تمارسها؟_
_الانترنت وكرة القدم_

_ماهي اهم اهتماماتك؟_
_الحاسوب_ 
_ما هو التخصص الذي تدرسه وهل كان هو رغبتك؟_
_علم الحاسوب مش رغبتي بس هو من احلى التخصصات ما رح اغيره مهما صار_
_ما هي طموحاتك المستقبلية؟_
_اخلص دراسات عليا_
_ما اهم الامور التي استفدتها من دخولك هذا المنتدى؟_


 التعرف على أناس طيبين الاستفادة من المواضيع الجميلة إللي عادة بتكون بالمنتدى

شكرا للاسئلة

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_شكرا عبادة والله وانا حاب اكسبك صديق دائم

بس في سؤال ما جاوبت عليه
_


 هلا ابو حميد
تم الاجابة عليه
ما كنت منتبهله

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_سؤالي هو 

شو سبب كتابتك 
كل شي بالدنيا قرضه ********ودين وحتى دموع العينين  
_


 لا سر ولا هم 
بس بيت شعر فيه حكمة حلوة وحبيت تكون شعار



شكرا لك 
نورتي

----------


## ريمي

عبادة اهلا بدنا هما وجواب صادق اوك ومش علشان انا بنت صغيرة بين كل سؤال وسؤال ههههههه رجأ اوك عبادة همة وبدووووووووووووووووووووووون احرااااااااجات مستعد 1..2..............................................  ..................................................  ......3 انطللللقققق
كم مرة انضربت من الطلاب الأكبر منك سناً وحجماً ؟ 


هل سبق أن أحد قص عليك وأخذ منك مصروفك أو أكلك في الفسحه ؟


هل كنت من الزوار الدائمين للإدارة وتعرف زين شكل ورقة التعهدات ؟


بصراحة : عمرك غشيت في الإختبار؟ 


عمرك شردت من المدرسة ( سؤال خاص للشباب بس ) ؟ 


عمرك سويت مقلب في مدرس ؟ 


ما هي المواد التي تحبها / تكرهها / و هل كنت تحب مدرسها ؟ 



بكل صدق ... تتمنى ترجع طالب في المدرسة ؟ 



من اكثر عضو تحبه بالمنتدى ؟


ليش الشباب اغلبهم يغازلون ؟


كم مره حبيت؟؟؟

باقة ورد لمن تهديها ...؟؟ 

باقة شوك لمن تهديها ...؟؟ 


شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟ 

اسؤ خبر سمعته ؟؟

مـــــن يطـــــربك ...؟؟ 

قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليه ,,

وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة...؟؟ 


يله اشوف عباده .............مابعرف اكم من سؤال بس شوي

----------


## ريمي

بدي همةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

مين اكثر واحد بتحبو من صحابك...؟؟

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

اكثر موقف احرجك في حياتك؟

----------


## دموع الورد

مسائك خير شطناوي...رجعت من جديد...

الاسئله:


كان هنا معك يوما ما .. بادلت المشاعر ربما اعتبرته صديقك !!
 وكل شي بحياتكِ !!
 أمنته أسرارك .. شكوت له حزنك

 وفجأة .. وبلا مقدمات
 يطعنك في ظهرك في لحظة عناق
 فترحل

 إلى أين ؟؟
 ليكمل طعنته .. ينثر أشواك جريمته على الآخرين
 ليغرز بقلوبهم الحقد تجاهك .. يشوه سمعتك عند من يحبوك
 يبعد عنك أحبابك ،، يبث رائحة أسرارك في كل مكان

 ثم يختفي من حياتك
 تاركا وراءه جرح عميـــــق ينزف !! ودرس لن يمحى من الذاكرة
 ولربما زرعت في قلبك .. دعوة لرد الجرح بجرح آخر أو الانتقام !!
 أقسمت أنك لن تسامحه أبدا ولن تنسي !!

 تمر السنين
 لا لن يرجع ذلك الشخص
 بل ياتيك أحدهم بخبر مـــــوتــه 


 كيف ستكون ردة فعلك ؟؟؟

 وهـــــل
 - هذا الخبر ينسيك الماضي؟ 

 - تتأثر لموته ولكن لا تبكي؟ 

 - تغرق الديار دموعا على فرقاه؟؟ 

 - تسامحه وتعفي عنه .. ( كيف وانت فقدت بسببه الكثير ) !!

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

مساء الخير شطناوي
عندي سؤال واحد وبدي الجواب
بنعم او لا

انت بتعرف مين انا <بالجامعة>

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا  
_عبادة اهلا بدنا هما وجواب صادق اوك ومش علشان انا بنت صغيرة بين كل سؤال وسؤال ههههههه رجأ اوك عبادة همة وبدووووووووووووووووووووووون احرااااااااجات مستعد 1..2_
_ولا يهمك رح اجاوب بسرعة_ 
_..................................................  ..................................................  ..3 انطللللقققق_

_كم مرة انضربت من الطلاب الأكبر منك سناً وحجماً ؟_ 
_ ههههه_
_ولا مرة بالعكس كانوا اولاد الصف يخافوا مني_

_هل سبق أن أحد قص عليك وأخذ منك مصروفك أو أكلك في الفسحه ؟_
_ لا عمرها ما صارت معي_

_هل كنت من الزوار الدائمين للإدارة وتعرف زين شكل ورقة التعهدات ؟_
_ مرة وحدة رحت على الادارة وانا بالاول ثانوي لاني كنت مسؤول الغياب ودايما اخلي اصحابي يروحوا حتى صار معي مشكلة من وراها_

_بصراحة : عمرك غشيت في الإختبار؟_ 
_ كثييييييييير_

_عمرك شردت من المدرسة ( سؤال خاص للشباب بس ) ؟_ 
_ بالتوجيهي بس ومش كثير_

_عمرك سويت مقلب في مدرس ؟_ 
_ مش ذاكر بس اكيد الامر لا يخلو_

_ما هي المواد التي تحبها / تكرهها / و هل كنت تحب مدرسها ؟_ 
_ كل مواد الفهم يعني مواد العلوم والرياضيات والعربي كلها حلوة_


_بكل صدق ... تتمنى ترجع طالب في المدرسة ؟_ 
_ اه والله يا ريت_


_من اكثر عضو تحبه بالمنتدى ؟_
_ بحب كل الاعضاء_

_ليش الشباب اغلبهم يغازلون ؟_
_ ما بعرف عنهم_

_كم مره حبيت؟؟؟_
_بما انه كم مرة :اذا ولا مرة_
_باقة ورد لمن تهديها ...؟؟_
_إلك يا امورة_
_باقة شوك لمن تهديها ...؟؟_ 
_ ما بحب اهدي شي يضر_

_خليها إلي_

_شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟_ 
_ امي وابي_
_اسؤ خبر سمعته ؟؟_
_ معدلي بالتوجيهي_
_مـــــن يطـــــربك ...؟؟_ 
_ من فيه مطرب معين بحب كل الاغاني الحلوة_
_قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليه ,,_
_ قلب كبير وداخله الكرة الارضية كاملة_
_وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة...؟؟_ 
_ هذا قلبي_

_يله اشوف عباده .............مابعرف اكم من سؤال بس شوي_


 شكرا كثير حلا على الاسئلة

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zicooo_10  
_مين اكثر واحد بتحبو من صحابك...؟؟_


 واحد اسمه احمد

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zicooo_10  
_اكثر موقف احرجك في حياتك؟_


 والله لا اذكر


شكرا لأسئلتك

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_مسائك خير شطناوي...رجعت من جديد...
 مساء الانوار كلها....دايما بتنوري
الاسئله: 


كان هنا معك يوما ما .. بادلت المشاعر ربما اعتبرته صديقك !!
وكل شي بحياتكِ !!
أمنته أسرارك .. شكوت له حزنك

وفجأة .. وبلا مقدمات
يطعنك في ظهرك في لحظة عناق
فترحل

إلى أين ؟؟
ليكمل طعنته .. ينثر أشواك جريمته على الآخرين
ليغرز بقلوبهم الحقد تجاهك .. يشوه سمعتك عند من يحبوك
يبعد عنك أحبابك ،، يبث رائحة أسرارك في كل مكان

ثم يختفي من حياتك
تاركا وراءه جرح عميـــــق ينزف !! ودرس لن يمحى من الذاكرة
ولربما زرعت في قلبك .. دعوة لرد الجرح بجرح آخر أو الانتقام !!
أقسمت أنك لن تسامحه أبدا ولن تنسي !!

تمر السنين
لا لن يرجع ذلك الشخص
بل ياتيك أحدهم بخبر مـــــوتــه 


كيف ستكون ردة فعلك ؟؟؟
ربما تمكنت من النسيان لكن لا يمكن ان اغفر

وهـــــل
- هذا الخبر ينسيك الماضي؟ 
 اعتقد ذلك
- تتأثر لموته ولكن لا تبكي؟ 
 ليسله قلب من لا يتأثر بالموت
- تغرق الديار دموعا على فرقاه؟؟ 
 ليس لهذه الدرجة
- تسامحه وتعفي عنه .. ( كيف وانت فقدت بسببه الكثير ) !!
 لا اسامح من ظلمني ولكن لا انتقم
_


شكرا لكي دائما

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_مساء الخير شطناوي

عندي سؤال واحد وبدي الجواب
بنعم او لا

انت بتعرف مين انا <بالجامعة>_


 مساء النور زهرة المطر

لا ما بعرف

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
> مسائك خير شطناوي...رجعت من جديد...
>  مساء الانوار كلها....دايما بتنوري
> الاسئله: 
> 
> 
> ...


 الله يسلمك شطناوي

شكرا على الاجوبه المميزه :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

> الله يسلمك شطناوي
> 
> شكرا على الاجوبه المميزه


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
اهلا وسهلا بك دايما

----------


## ريمي

.. 
الأسئلـــــه هـــي : - 
1- لو كنت في مظاهرة ماهي العبارة التي تهتف بها ولمن تهتف 

2-من تكون الانثى التي تقف امامها ضعيفاً . ( لا احد يقول امي ) 

3-عندما تكون معجبا بها .. ماهي طريقتك في الوصول الى قلبها 

4- والدك هل هو النموذج في حياتك .. ولو لم يكن والدك هل يكون كذلك 

5- في احد الاماكن العامة رأيت من كانت يوما تسكن القلب .. تمسك بطفلها .. كيف تكون ردة فعلك 

6- كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من اجل انثى 

7- ماهو الموقف الذي تضبط فيه نفسك متلبسا بالتناقض ؟ 

8- هل تتزوج من تحبها .. ام تحب من تتزوجها وايهما تراه اجمل ؟ 

9- ايهما اجمل المراة في الواقع ام في الخيال 

10- هجرتك من تحبها .. هل تبادلها الهجر ام تودد لها حتى تنعم بوصالها مرة اخرى 

11- لو كانت مديرتك امراة .. بماذا تهمس لها في كل صباح 

12- هل خضت يوما حربا من اجل الوصول الى قلب انثى .. وهل ظفرت بقلبها 

13 هل تبوح لزوجتك باخطائك .. وهل تغفر لك تلك الاخطاء 

14- ماهي الكلمة التي تربكك من الانثى 
ردددددعلى الاسئة ولالالالالالالالالاتتأخر اوك

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يا سلام عليكي يا حلى انتي وهيك اسئلة

----------


## ريمي

لما يجي دوري على كرسي الاعترا ف رااح شوف الاسئلة اقنعوا اميرة قوس النصر انه تخليني الاحد

----------


## khaled aljonidee

صديقي عباده   :Icon31: 

فيزياء 1 

هي المحاضره الوحيده التي جمعتنا لنتعرف على بعض أكثر و أكثر و أصبحت صداقتنا اقوى عندما قدمنا مشروع الفيزياء للدكتور. :Icon31: 


كم كانت ايام جميله يا صديقي :Icon31: 




مهدي الشطناوي.......ماذا بالنسبة الك(رأيك الشخصي فيه)؟؟؟؟

بشوفك دائماً مع عمار.........بقدر احكي انه عمار رفيقك في التخصص؟(ايش رأيك فيه)بعرف انه محترم :Db465236ff: 

شعورك و انت على كرسي الاعتراف؟


كم صديق لك تعتبره أخوك فعلاً؟


حواره!!!!!!ماذا تعني لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Icon31: 


مدرسة الحصن :SnipeR (83): ..........شو رأيك فيها؟ :Db465236ff: 

ايش ترتيبك بين اخوانك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مين من الاعضاء حاب تشوفه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Icon31: 


اكتبلنا احسن عشر اعضاء في المنتدى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟و اكتب بجنبهم كلمه لهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Icon31: 








لي عوده ان شاء الله :Icon31:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

عبادة اسئلة كمان

أحلى مسلسل حضرته؟؟؟

أحلى فيلم أجنبي حضرته؟؟؟

أحلى فيلم عربي حضرته؟؟

أحلى مسرحية حضرتها؟؟؟

أكثر ممثل بتحبه وبتحب تمثيله؟؟؟

أكثر ممثلة بتحبها وبتحب تمثليلها؟؟؟

عمرك شعرت بالوحدة؟؟؟واذا كان الجواب نعم كيف بتتخلص من هالشعور القاتل؟؟؟

هاي أسئلة ما الها دخل ببعضها بس هيك حبيت أسألك

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

عبادة كمان سؤال
لما ضميرك يكون تاعبك وانت مو عارف السبب شو بتعمل؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

مرحبا عبادة

اسئلة عامة و جاوب علهيا

عرف الحياة بشكلها العام بالنسبة لعبادة ؟؟؟


عرف الصداقة بالنسبة لعبادة ؟؟؟


عرف قوة الشخصية بالنسبة لعبادة ؟؟؟؟


عرف الحياة الجامعية بالنسبة لعبادة ؟؟؟؟


عرف علم البرمجة من وجهة النظر الخاصة بــعبادة ؟؟؟


وتحياتي لك يا سيد عبادة  :Smile:

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا  
_.. 
الأسئلـــــه هـــي : - 
بسم الله نبدأ

1- لو كنت في مظاهرة ماهي العبارة التي تهتف بها ولمن تهتف 
 مظاهرة للحق واهتف بأسم الحق
2-من تكون الانثى التي تقف امامها ضعيفاً . ( لا احد يقول امي ) 
 لم تخلق بعد إللي غير امي
3-عندما تكون معجبا بها .. ماهي طريقتك في الوصول الى قلبها 
 الابتعاد
4- والدك هل هو النموذج في حياتك .. ولو لم يكن والدك هل يكون كذلك 
 نعم وافضل نموذج
5- في احد الاماكن العامة رأيت من كانت يوما تسكن القلب .. تمسك بطفلها .. كيف تكون ردة فعلك 
 ادعو لها بالسعادة والله يستر عليها
6- كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من اجل انثى 
 ولا مرة
7- ماهو الموقف الذي تضبط فيه نفسك متلبسا بالتناقض ؟ 
 مش عارف
8- هل تتزوج من تحبها .. ام تحب من تتزوجها وايهما تراه اجمل ؟ 
 احب من اتزوج
الحب بعد الزواج اقوى بكثير من الحب قبل الزواج
9- ايهما اجمل المراة في الواقع ام في الخيال 
 اكيد في  الخيال 
10- هجرتك من تحبها .. هل تبادلها الهجر ام تودد لها حتى تنعم بوصالها مرة اخرى 
 إللي باعك بالغالي بيعه برخيص
11- لو كانت مديرتك امراة .. بماذا تهمس لها في كل صباح 
 صباح الخير 
12- هل خضت يوما حربا من اجل الوصول الى قلب انثى .. وهل ظفرت بقلبها 
 لا لم اخض ولن اخض
لان الوصول إلى قلب الانثى ليس بحاجة حرب
13 هل تبوح لزوجتك باخطائك .. وهل تغفر لك تلك الاخطاء 
 نعم ابوح اما ان تغفرلا اعلم فهذا يعود لها
14- ماهي الكلمة التي تربكك من الانثى 
مش عارف
ردددددعلى الاسئة ولالالالالالالالالاتتأخر اوك
_


 شكرا حلا 
دايما منورة بأسئلتك

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_صديقي عباده 

فيزياء 1  
هي المحاضره الوحيده التي جمعتنا لنتعرف على بعض أكثر و أكثر و أصبحت صداقتنا اقوى عندما قدمنا مشروع الفيزياء للدكتور.
كانت من اجمل الايام التي جمعتنا معا في تلك المادة الحلوة الصعبة 

كم كانت ايام جميله يا صديقي ااااااااااااه ما اجملها



مهدي الشطناوي.......ماذا بالنسبة الك(رأيك الشخصي فيه)؟؟؟؟ ابن عمي وصديقي هو شخص رائع....
بشوفك دائماً مع عمار.........بقدر احكي انه عمار رفيقك في التخصص؟(ايش رأيك فيه)بعرف انه محترم
هو صديقي وابن تخصصي وخصوصا انه كان إلنا مع بعض محاضرات كثير غير هذا الفصل
وكمان محترم 
شعورك و انت على كرسي الاعتراف؟ طبيعي بس شوية رهبة

كم صديق لك تعتبره أخوك فعلاً؟ تقريبا 7 طبعا كل واحد شي مختلف عن الاخر

حواره!!!!!!ماذا تعني لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ موطني ومسقط رأسي وجامعة طفولتي واجمل المناطق

مدرسة الحصن..........شو رأيك فيها؟ ممر في هذه الحياة مرت به فقط لأجل الشهادة ولا تهمني باقي المساوئ إللي فيهاوعرفتني على كثير اشخاص محترمين زيك 
ايش ترتيبك بين اخوانك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ السادس بين الشباب
مين من الاعضاء حاب تشوفه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اكيد مش انت لانه كثير بشوفك

اكتبلنا احسن عشر اعضاء في المنتدى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟و اكتب بجنبهم كلمه لهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ إلى كل الاعضاء  لو ممكن نجتمع كلنا 







لي عوده ان شاء الله 
 اهلا وسهلا فيك دايما



_

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_عبادة اسئلة كمان_
_دايما انت مغلبني علقت على اكم سؤال_


_أحلى مسلسل حضرته؟؟؟_
_بقعة ضوء_ 

_أحلى فيلم أجنبي حضرته؟؟؟_
_كل افلام جاكي شان وفيلم 300_

_أحلى فيلم عربي حضرته؟؟_
_كدا رضا_

_أحلى مسرحية حضرتها؟؟؟_
_العيال كبرت_

_أكثر ممثل بتحبه وبتحب تمثيله؟؟؟_
_احمد حلمي_ 

_أكثر ممثلة بتحبها وبتحب تمثليلها؟؟؟_
_ياسمين عبد العزيز_

_عمرك شعرت بالوحدة؟؟؟واذا كان الجواب نعم كيف بتتخلص من هالشعور القاتل؟؟؟_
_داوي بالتي كانت هي الداء_
_بقعد لحالي وبطلع اتمشى لحالي_

_هاي أسئلة ما الها دخل ببعضها بس هيك حبيت أسألك_


 دايما منورنا ابو محمد :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_عبادة كمان سؤال

لما ضميرك يكون تاعبك وانت مو عارف السبب شو بتعمل؟
_


 ما رح يتعبي ضميري غير لخطأ وقعت فيه ومستحيل يتعبني وانا مش عارف من شو

اهلا وسهلا فيكي دايما

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة AL_Saher  
_مرحبا عبادة
 هلا زيد والله منور
اسئلة عامة و جاوب علهيا

عرف الحياة بشكلها العام بالنسبة لعبادة ؟؟؟
 حياة يمكن لو عاشها حدا عيري ليعتبرها متعبه بس انا مرتاح فيها وراضي بحياتي كيف ما تكون

عرف الصداقة بالنسبة لعبادة ؟؟؟
 كنز جميل صعب ان تجده عند كل الناس

عرف قوة الشخصية بالنسبة لعبادة ؟؟؟؟
شي من الثقة بالنفس 

عرف الحياة الجامعية بالنسبة لعبادة ؟؟؟؟
 مملة نوعا ما بس قصيرة
بوصل قبل المحاضرة ب5 دقايق وبعد ما ينتهي دوامي ب5 دقايق بكون صرت بالباص وعادة ما بكون عندي اوقات فراغ بين المحاضرات ساعة بالكثير

عرف علم البرمجة من وجهة النظر الخاصة بــعبادة ؟؟؟
 عالم اكثر من رائع استطيع ان اظهر جميع مواهبي فيه

وتحياتي لك يا سيد عبادة 
_


 شكرا لك زيد على اسئلتك

----------


## دموع الورد

مسائك خير من جديد شطناوي:

  المره هاي بس بدي تضع تعليق مكون من عدة كلمات تحت كل صوره:


 1.
[sor2]http://www.jawalat.com/attachments/%D8%AA%D8%B5%D9%85%D9%8A%D9%85-%D9%88-%D8%AA%D8%AD%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B5%D9%88%D8%B1/10989d1185983083-%D8%B5%D9%88%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D8%B7%D9%81%D8%A7%D9%84-%D9%84%D9%83%D9%84-%D9%85%D9%86-%D9%8A%D8%AD%D8%A8-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%B7%D9%81%D8%A7%D9%84-0119-jpg[/sor2]



2.
[sor2]http://jena2006.jeeran.com/simply%5B1%5D....love.jpg[/sor2]




3.
[sor2]http://s2s8.com/up/uploads/dc02951e47.jpg[/sor2]



4.
[sor2]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2205/1989937670_ffcfb27e82.jpg?v=0[/sor2]


 5.
[sor2]http://xomneyatx.jeeran.com/%D8%B4%D9%88%D9%88%D9%88%D9%88%D9%87%D9%80%20%D8%A  7%D9%84%D8%A8%D8%B1%D8%B1%D8%B1%D8%AF%20%D8%9F.jpg[/sor2]



6.
[sor2]http://justlittleangel.jeeran.com/samia/rain_splash.jpg[/sor2]



اسف على الازعاج

----------


## زهرة النرجس

مرحبا عبادة , بدي أسأل كم سؤال ويارب ما أغلبك :

هل تساعد الأخرين إذا كان لك مصلحة عندهم ؟؟؟ أم المساعدة طبع أصيل عندك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل تحب أن يكون لك أصدقاء كثر , أم تكتفي بصديق وفي لك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ما أفضل زهرة لديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل تحب جامعتك وتنتمي لديها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

من هو عبادة من وجهة نظرك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ماذا تعني لك مجموعة الكلمات التالية :

الوفاء........

الصداقة ......

الحب ........

الوحدة .........

الأمل ........

غدا ........

أرجوا أن لا أكون أطلت علبيك .............

----------


## ابو العبد

مساء الخير كيف المنتدى وعبادة بالاخص ...
ما عندي اسئلة لعبادة غير واحد... شو بتعمل بس تعرف انه واحد من اعز اصدقاء لابس قناع الصداقة وتحت هذا القناع انسان حقير ....؟؟

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_مسائك خير من جديد شطناوي:
الخير بوجودك دائما
المره هاي بس بدي تضع تعليق مكون من عدة كلمات تحت كل صوره: ولا يهمك

1.
[sor2]http://www.jawalat.com/attachments/%D8%AA%D8%B5%D9%85%D9%8A%D9%85-%D9%88-%D8%AA%D8%AD%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B5%D9%88%D8%B1/10989d1185983083-%D8%B5%D9%88%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D8%B7%D9%81%D8%A7%D9%84-%D9%84%D9%83%D9%84-%D9%85%D9%86-%D9%8A%D8%AD%D8%A8-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%B7%D9%81%D8%A7%D9%84-0119-jpg[/sor2] 
بين اغصان الطبيعة ودفء الطفولة 



2.
[sor2]http://jena2006.jeeran.com/simply%5B1%5D....love.jpg[/sor2] 


تواصل ومحبة

3.
[sor2]http://s2s8.com/up/uploads/dc02951e47.jpg[/sor2] 

حبس النعومة

4.
[sor2]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2205/1989937670_ffcfb27e82.jpg?v=0[/sor2] 

احساس النعومة 
5.
[sor2]http://xomneyatx.jeeran.com/%D8%B4%D9%88%D9%88%D9%88%D9%88%D9%87%D9%80%20%D8%A  7%D9%84%D8%A8%D8%B1%D8%B1%D8%B1%D8%AF%20%D8%9F.jpg[/sor2] 

غموض العواصف

6.
[sor2]http://justlittleangel.jeeran.com/samia/rain_splash.jpg[/sor2] 

 عذوبة المطر وقوة دفاتها
اسف على الازعاج
_


 دايما ظلك ازعجبني

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة النرجس  
_مرحبا عبادة , بدي أسأل كم سؤال ويارب ما أغلبك :_
_اهلا زهرة تفضلي اسألي وان شاء الله ما فيه غلبة_


_هل تساعد الأخرين إذا كان لك مصلحة عندهم ؟؟؟ أم المساعدة طبع أصيل عندك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_
_اساعد من اجل المساعدة مشان الواحد اذا احتاج مساعدة من حدا الله يسرله اياها_

_هل تحب أن يكون لك أصدقاء كثر , أم تكتفي بصديق وفي لك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_
_العلاقات الاجتماعية لها محاسن كثيرة_ 
_ولكن لابد من وجود صديق وفي يكون مخزن اسرارك وافراحك واحزانك_

_ما أفضل زهرة لديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  الياسمين رائحتها عذبة_

_هل تحب جامعتك وتنتمي لديها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_ 
_اكن لها كل التقدير وانتمي لها ولا احب ان اكون متطفل عليها استفيد منها ولا افيدها بشي على الاقل ان انتمي لها_

_من هو عبادة من وجهة نظرك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_
_شخص رائع دمه خفيف ومرح طبعا هيك بحكولي الشباب_

_ماذا تعني لك مجموعة الكلمات التالية :_

_الوفاء........شيمة رائعة تعطي راحة للحياة_

_الصداقة ......لابد منها لاتمام الحياة بسعادة_

_الحب ........ غامض وعادة غدار_

_الوحدة ........احساس مخيف._

_الأمل ........ما اضيق العيش لولا فسحة الامل_

_غدا ........يومك يومك وما يضرك غدك_

_أرجوا أن لا أكون أطلت عليك ............._


 اهلا وسهلا دائما

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو العبد  
_مساء الخير كيف المنتدى وعبادة بالاخص ..._

_اهلا ابو العبد_

_ما عندي اسئلة لعبادة غير واحد... شو بتعمل بس تعرف انه واحد من اعز اصدقاء لابس قناع الصداقة وتحت هذا القناع انسان حقير ....؟؟_


 بما انه وصل لمرحلة اعز صديق صعب اكون مخدوع فيه لهذه الدرجة

واذا صار هالشي بتركه مع حقارته وببعد عنه

----------


## محمد العزام

مرحبا بك عبادة بكرسي الاعتراف واكيد منور بوجودك 
اسمح لي ببعض الاسئلة 

من أنت ؟ وماذا تفعل هنا ؟
انت مكلف بحذف حرفين من اللغة العربية فماذا ستختار ؟
ما هو لون النسيان ؟
وجه رسالة لشخص لا يعرفه الا انت ؟
لو كنت مرشدا في الصحراء فمن ستختار لتاخذه لهناك وتضيعه ؟ ولماذا ؟
ما هو تعريفك :
1_ الليل 
2_ الوطن 
3_الام 
4_الصمت 

ما هي التجربة التي تتمنى تكرارها ؟
من هو الشخص الذي يزرع فيك شتلات الامل ؟
حكمة ترددها دائما ؟
من هو كاتم اسرارك ؟
 لو طلبت منك ان تختار سنة من سنوات عمرك في رايك هي الاجمل فماذا تختار .حدد السنة ولماذا ؟
لاحظت بالفترة الاخيرة تميزك بالمنتدى سواء بالردود او المواضيع .ماهو السر في ذلك ؟ 
(لا اقصد انك لم تكن متميزا من قبل)
لانك مشرف على المنتدى السياسي ما هو تقييمك لهذا القسم وما هي خططك او مشاريعك للنهوض بهذا القسم ؟



شكرا عبادة واسف على الازعاج

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
> مسائك خير من جديد شطناوي:
> الخير بوجودك دائما
> المره هاي بس بدي تضع تعليق مكون من عدة كلمات تحت كل صوره: ولا يهمك
> 
> 1.
> ...


 كلمات رائعه عباده...واكيد دائمه على الازعاج :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

عباده شطناوي ... 
مساء الخير ...
\
\
\ 

_بداية ... حدثني عن عباده الذي لا اعرفه انا بتصورك ....؟؟؟_ 
_عباده بعد البكالوريس اين ستتوجه انظارك ... ؟؟؟؟ العمل .. ام اكمال الدراسات العليا ...؟؟؟ ام كلاهما معا ..؟؟_ 
_كانت لك تجربه دراسيه في جامعه العلوم والتكنولوجيا .. حدثنا عنها وعن اسباب انتقالك لكلية الحصن ..؟؟ وهل انت نادم على انتقالك ..؟؟؟_ 
_الارق .. هل يزورك كثيرا .. وبماذا تفكر اثناءه..؟؟؟_  
_لاي درجة انت متسامح ..وما هو اكثر ما يزعجك من المجتمع ..؟؟؟_ 
_من هو قدوتك بالحياة .. ومن هو الشخص الاكثر تأثيرا بعباده .؟؟؟_ 
_الصداقة والحب ..؟؟ ايهما تختار اذا كان عليك ذلك .. ولماذا .؟؟؟_ 
_من هم افضل 10 اعضاء بالمنتدى .. برأي عباده .. ارجو الاجابه ..؟؟_ 
_متى كانت اجمل اللحظات التي عشتها ..؟؟ ومتى كانت اتعس اللحظات التي عشتها ..؟؟_ 
_سؤال فني .. لمين بتسمع ..؟؟؟وشو هيه احلى اغنيه سمعتها بحياتك ..؟؟؟_ 
_حكمة تؤمن بها كثيرا ..؟؟_ 

_ايهم اجمل ..البارحة ام اليوم ام غدا .._ 


_هل انت:_ 
_متفائل_
_متردد_
_نيرد_
_مبادر_
_صاحب فضل على احد_
_حامل ذنب احد_ 

_ماذا يعني لك كل من ..._ 
_منتديات الحصن_
_كلية الحصن_
_احمد شطناوي_ 
_الانترنت_ 
_حواره_ 
_ال89_
_الجكر_ 
_التريكس ..._ 

_لاي درجة انت راضٍ عن نفسك ..؟؟؟_ 


_اتمنى لك الاستمتاع ...._

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_مرحبا بك عبادة بكرسي الاعتراف واكيد منور بوجودك_ 
_اسمح لي ببعض الاسئلة_ 
_منور دايما بأسئلتكم_
_من أنت ؟ وماذا تفعل هنا ؟_
_طالب من كلية الحصن لفت انتباهي اسم المنتدى في بدايات الاعلان عنه مما دفعني للتسجيل فيه_
_انت مكلف بحذف حرفين من اللغة العربية فماذا ستختار ؟_
_لغة القران صعب حذف احرف منها_
_ما هو لون النسيان ؟_
_يتشكل بكل الالوان_
_وجه رسالة لشخص لا يعرفه الا انت ؟_
_اخبرني من تكون_
_لو كنت مرشدا في الصحراء فمن ستختار لتاخذه لهناك وتضيعه ؟ ولماذا ؟_
_انت مشان ما تسألني مرة ثانية_
_ما هو تعريفك :_
_1_ الليل وقت لجلوس مع الذات ومحاسبتها_
_2_ الوطن اكبر من ان يوصف_
_3_الا م لا تسعها الكلمات_
_4_الصمت ابلغ من من الكلمات احيانا_

_ما هي التجربة التي تتمنى تكرارها ؟ما فيه تجربة معينة_
_من هو الشخص الذي يزرع فيك شتلات الامل ؟_
_اصدقائي_ 
_دائما بنكون مع بعض لهيك شغلات_
_حكمة ترددها دائما ؟_
_اذا الشعب يوما اراد الحياة فلا بد ان يستجيب القدر_
_(ما في شي مستحيل مع الاصرار)_
_من هو كاتم اسرارك ؟_
_صديقي العزيز احمد شطناوي_
_لو طلبت منك ان تختار سنة من سنوات عمرك في رايك هي الاجمل فماذا تختار .حدد السنة ولماذا ؟_
_يمكن التوجيهي_
_كانت اكثر السنوات روعة_
_لاحظت بالفترة الاخيرة تميزك بالمنتدى سواء بالردود او المواضيع .ماهو السر في ذلك ؟_ 
_(لا اقصد انك لم تكن متميزا من قبل)_
_السر بالطعمة_

_ما فيه اسباب معينة_ 
_لانك مشرف على المنتدى السياسي ما هو تقييمك لهذا القسم وما هي خططك او مشاريعك للنهوض بهذا القسم ؟_
_التعامل مع المنتدى السياسي اصعب من التعامل مع اي منتدى ثاني لانه بدك تجذب الاعضاء عليه_ 
_مع تحفظ الناس وتخوفهم من الحديث بالسياسة_
_حتى تحت سقف الحرية المسموحة بكثير هناك خوف حتى من ذكر اسمها_
_ولهيك بالبداية كان صعب نحدد الوعي او المستوى السياسي هند الاعضاء_
_كنا موعودين من ادارة المنتدى بقسم جديد بالمنتدىوبحاول نوسع بالمواضيع ونتطرق لجميع الاوضاع بالعالم وبالاخص في منطقة الشرق الاوسط_
_شكرا عبادة واسف على الازعاج_



 :SnipeR (59): دائما منور

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_عباده شطناوي ...

مساء الخير ...
\
\
\ صباح النور

بداية ... حدثني عن عباده الذي لا اعرفه انا بتصورك ....؟؟؟ صعب الواحد يوصف حاله
وانت بتتعرف لحالك احسن
عباده بعد البكالوريس اين ستتوجه انظارك ... ؟؟؟؟ العمل .. ام اكمال الدراسات العليا ...؟؟؟ ام كلاهما معا ..؟؟ الدراسات العليا ان شاء الله
الوظيفة باذنه تعالى مضمونة وبامكاني اداومي جزئي فيها يعني ممكن التنسيق بينهما
كانت لك تجربه دراسيه في جامعه العلوم والتكنولوجيا .. حدثنا عنها وعن اسباب انتقالك لكلية الحصن ..؟؟ وهل انت نادم على انتقالك ..؟؟؟ صراحة التكنو عمري ما فكرت ادرس فيها ولما سجلت فيها صراحة كانت كلها فجأة 
اما ليش تركتها :انا من النوعيات إللي مستيحل تدرس لا على امتحان ولا على غيره 
والتكنو كما ترى انت حاليا الدراسة فيها بحاجةلبذل مجهود مضاعف عن باقي الجامعات (وانت جربت)ولهذا السبب فضلت انقل على الحصن مشان الواحد ما يظل 10 سنين حتى يتخرج وبالاخر انت بتصنع شهادتك مش هي بتصنعك 
بس راجع على الماستر ان شاء الله على الاول بعد القادم
الارق .. هل يزورك كثيرا .. وبماذا تفكر اثناءه..؟؟؟  نادرا ما يزورني
انا من النوعيات إللي ما بخلي اي اي شي يزعلني او يعملي ارق
ما فيه شي مستاهل تزعل مشانه
لاي درجة انت متسامح ..وما هو اكثر ما يزعجك من المجتمع ..؟؟؟ صراحة إلى درجة عالية جدا احس احيانا بالضعف من زيادة تسامحي
اكثر شي بيزعجني انه معظم الشباب بس تطل عليه بتحسه شي كثير وبس تقرب منه بتلاقيه فارغ
يعني الضياع الموجود فيه شباب الامة
من هو قدوتك بالحياة .. ومن هو الشخص الاكثر تأثيرا بعباده .؟؟؟ قدومتي ابوي واخواني الاكبر مني
الصداقة والحب ..؟؟ ايهما تختار اذا كان عليك ذلك .. ولماذا .؟؟؟ الصداقة 
عادة تدوم اطول واكثر راحة
من هم افضل 10 اعضاء بالمنتدى .. برأي عباده .. ارجو الاجابه ..؟؟ لازم 10 ما بينفع 100
الاكثر نشاطا في هذه الفترة

دموع الورد
زهرة المطر
غسان
زهرة التوليب
محمد العزام
سوسن
محمد  حورية
عمار
مها
احمد الزعبي
متى كانت اجمل اللحظات التي عشتها ..؟؟ ومتى كانت اتعس اللحظات التي عشتها ..؟؟عادة بسجلاتي ما بسجل هيك اشياء 
الحياة ماشية
سؤال فني .. لمين بتسمع ..؟؟؟وشو هيه احلى اغنيه سمعتها بحياتك ..؟؟؟ ما بركز على مغني معين
شو الاغنية إللي بتعجبني بسمعها
حكمة تؤمن بها كثيرا ..؟؟ اذا الشعب يوما راد الحياة فلا بد ان يستجيب القدر

ايهم اجمل ..البارحة ام اليوم ام غدا .. 





  اليوم فحسب ستعيش فلا أمس الذي ذهب بخيره وشره ولا الغد الذي لم يأت إلى الآن .
إذا أكلت خبزا حارا شهيا هذا اليوم فهل يضرك خبز الأمس الجاف الرديء أو خبز غد الغائب المنتظر 
إذا شربت ماءا عذبا زلالا هذا اليوم فلماذا تحزن من ماء أمس الملح الأجاج أو ماء غد الآسن الحار



مقتبس من كتاب لا تحزن للشيخ عائض القرني 
وعادة اعيش على هذا الكلام
هل انت: 
متفائل
عادة
متردد
قليلا
نيرد
من اي تاحية:كثر دراسة لا لاني طول الفصل دراستي لا تتجاوز الساعين للفصل كله
اما براهن على فهم موادي اكبر واحد بالتخصص
مبادر
تقريبا
صاحب فضل على احد
لا اذكر
حامل ذنب احد
الحمد لله لأ 

ماذا يعني لك كل من ... 
منتديات الحصن
عالم رائع وجميل
كلية الحصن
ممر من ممرات الحياة لازم نمر منه غصب عنا
بحلوه ومره فليش اغلب حالي وازعل وما رح يتغير شي
احمد شطناوي 
انسان من اروع ما يكون
صراحة لا يوصف
الانترنت 

علاقتي بالنت تقريبا  محدودة بالمنتدى
حواره 
عالمي الصغير 
ال89
صغار ولازم نداريهم
الجكر 
لعبتي بس على الطبيعة احسن واسألوا عمار
التريكس ...
اروع لعبة شدة 

لاي درجة انت راضٍ عن نفسك ..؟؟؟ 
 اكيد ما فيه رضا تام بس لازم نرضا مشان يقدر الواحد يستمر بطريقه لتحقيق اهدافه وما يكون الواحد نكد وينكد عيشته
بشكل عام 90 %

اتمنى لك الاستمتاع ...._ 


 اكيد استمتعت

شكرا

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_كلمات رائعه عباده...واكيد دائمه على الازعاج_


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## لؤلؤة الحياة

السلام عليكم

موقف محرج حدث لك طيلة مشوارك الدراسي ؟؟؟

أي الشعبتين تدرس شعبة علمية أم أدبية ؟؟؟

القناة التي تتابعها كثيرا ؟؟؟


أكلتك المفضلة ؟؟؟

ما رأيك في الجزائر؟؟؟


كم صديق وصديقة لديك؟؟؟


كيف تعتبر أسألتي وفي  أي صنف تضعها؟؟؟







تحياتي وشكرااامسبقا.

----------


## العالي عالي

شطناوي كيف مان شو اخبارك 

هو سؤال واحد ما في غيرو  :Smile: 

ما هو رأيك وبصراحة بكل من 

مها 

حلا 

وعجلوني تب

والجنيدي

وانا ( العالي عالي )

----------


## زهره التوليب

عباده ..مرحبا

انا ماعندي اسئله..لكن حاب احكي انك من الشخصيات الي "كتير حلوه" بالمنتدى ودائما بتابع مواضيعك..واستمتعت كتير بمتابعه اجابتك على الكرسي

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
مرحبا بك عبادة بكرسي الاعتراف واكيد منور بوجودك 
اسمح لي ببعض الاسئلة 
منور دايما بأسئلتكم
من أنت ؟ وماذا تفعل هنا ؟
طالب من كلية الحصن لفت انتباهي اسم المنتدى في بدايات الاعلان عنه مما دفعني للتسجيل فيه
انت مكلف بحذف حرفين من اللغة العربية فماذا ستختار ؟
لغة القران صعب حذف احرف منها
ما هو لون النسيان ؟
يتشكل بكل الالوان
وجه رسالة لشخص لا يعرفه الا انت ؟
اخبرني من تكون
لو كنت مرشدا في الصحراء فمن ستختار لتاخذه لهناك وتضيعه ؟ ولماذا ؟
انت مشان ما تسألني مرة ثانية
ما هو تعريفك :
1_ الليل وقت لجلوس مع الذات ومحاسبتها
2_ الوطن اكبر من ان يوصف
3_الا م لا تسعها الكلمات
4_الصمت ابلغ من من الكلمات احيانا

ما هي التجربة التي تتمنى تكرارها ؟ما فيه تجربة معينة
من هو الشخص الذي يزرع فيك شتلات الامل ؟
اصدقائي 
دائما بنكون مع بعض لهيك شغلات
حكمة ترددها دائما ؟
اذا الشعب يوما اراد الحياة فلا بد ان يستجيب القدر
(ما في شي مستحيل مع الاصرار)
من هو كاتم اسرارك ؟
صديقي العزيز احمد شطناوي
لو طلبت منك ان تختار سنة من سنوات عمرك في رايك هي الاجمل فماذا تختار .حدد السنة ولماذا ؟
يمكن التوجيهي
كانت اكثر السنوات روعة
لاحظت بالفترة الاخيرة تميزك بالمنتدى سواء بالردود او المواضيع .ماهو السر في ذلك ؟ 
(لا اقصد انك لم تكن متميزا من قبل)
السر بالطعمة

ما فيه اسباب معينة 
لانك مشرف على المنتدى السياسي ما هو تقييمك لهذا القسم وما هي خططك او مشاريعك للنهوض بهذا القسم ؟
التعامل مع المنتدى السياسي اصعب من التعامل مع اي منتدى ثاني لانه بدك تجذب الاعضاء عليه 
مع تحفظ الناس وتخوفهم من الحديث بالسياسة
حتى تحت سقف الحرية المسموحة بكثير هناك خوف حتى من ذكر اسمها
ولهيك بالبداية كان صعب نحدد الوعي او المستوى السياسي هند الاعضاء
كنا موعودين من ادارة المنتدى بقسم جديد بالمنتدىوبحاول نوسع بالمواضيع ونتطرق لجميع الاوضاع بالعالم وبالاخص في منطقة الشرق الاوسط
شكرا عبادة واسف على الازعاج



دائما منور
_


 شكرا عبادة على الاجابة 

بس مش حرام تضيعني بالصحرا وانا لسة ما شفت شي من حياتي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

مرة ثانية شكرا

----------


## آلجوري

:SnipeR (62):  تحياتي عبادة ... استمتعت بالمتابعه ... يعطيك العافيه :Smile:

----------


## النورس الحزين

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيفيك اخ شطناوي  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94): 
حاب اقلك انت شخص رائع  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كيفك عبادة عنجد انك شخص مبدع ومحبوب . 
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## sara

شطناوي انت من حواره صح

----------


## غسان

يوم الخميس سيتم الاعلان عن ضيفنا الجديد على كرسي الاعتراف ... 

من تبقى لديه اسئله لعباده مازال امامه يومان ... 

شكرا للجميع ...

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لؤلؤة الحياة  
_السلام عليكم
 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
موقف محرج حدث لك طيلة مشوارك الدراسي ؟؟؟
 لا اذكر اي موقف لانها نادرة الحدوث معي
أي الشعبتين تدرس شعبة علمية أم أدبية ؟؟؟
 العلمية
القناة التي تتابعها كثيرا ؟؟؟
 ما بتابع تلفزيون إلا نادرا وبتكون اخبار الجزيرة

أكلتك المفضلة ؟؟؟
 المنسف الاردني 
ما رأيك في الجزائر؟؟؟
بلد عربي واسع كثير الخيرات 
واتمنى زيارته 

كم صديق وصديقة لديك؟؟؟
 كثر 
لا اعرف عددهم 

كيف تعتبر أسألتي وفي أي صنف تضعها؟؟؟
 اسئلة حلوة ومتنوعة






تحياتي وشكرااامسبقا.
_


 شكرا لكي على الاسئلة 
نورتي

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العالي عالي  
_شطناوي كيف مان شو اخبارك 
 الحمد لله تمام ........مشتاقين
هو سؤال واحد ما في غيرو  تفضل 
ما هو رأيك وبصراحة بكل من  
مها الادارية المتميزة 
حلا  الشقية الصغيرة
وعجلوني تب المتميز بحضوره ودراسته
والجنيدي زميلي الحصناوي
وانا ( العالي عالي ) الغائب المنتظر


_


 شكرا لاسئلتك

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_عباده ..مرحبا_

_انا ماعندي اسئله..لكن حاب احكي انك من الشخصيات الي "كتير حلوه" بالمنتدى ودائما بتابع مواضيعك..واستمتعت كتير بمتابعه اجابتك على الكرسي_


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_ تحياتي عبادة ... استمتعت بالمتابعه ... يعطيك العافيه_




شكرا زهرة التوليب وجوري

هذه شهادة اعتز بها

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
_سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كيفيك اخ شطناوي 
حاب اقلك انت شخص رائع_ 




اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
_كيفك عبادة عنجد انك شخص مبدع ومحبوب . 

_


 شكرا لكم شباب هذا من زوقكم :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sara  
_شطناوي انت من حواره صح_


 نعم من حواره

.
.
.
.

نورتي ساره :Icon31:

----------


## saousana

جميل جدا 
متابعة بصمت 
الصراحة الشباب كفو ووفو ما خلو اشي ما سألوه 
استمعت بقرأة الاجوبة عبادة

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

_نورت يا عبادة بكرسي الاعتراف
واكتشفت
انك روووعة من خلال اجاباتك_

----------


## زهرة النرجس

مشكور عبادة على الرد

----------


## The Gentle Man

نور الكرسي عباده


بجوز ما سألتك غير مره وحده 
بس بعرفك على الحقيقه والي ما بعرفه عنك قرأته هون

الله يعطيك العافيه عباده 


عندي سؤال

ما هي نصيحتك للشخص الذي سيجلس بعدك ؟؟؟

----------


## عُبادة

> جميل جدا 
> متابعة بصمت 
> الصراحة الشباب كفو ووفو ما خلو اشي ما سألوه 
> استمعت بقرأة الاجوبة عبادة


شكرا سوسن 
نورتي بمرورك



> _نورت يا عبادة بكرسي الاعتراف
> واكتشفت
> انك روووعة من خلال اجاباتك_


زهرة المطر شكرا لك مرورك




> مشكور عبادة على الرد


شكرا لك على اسئلتك

دائما منورات بوجودكن

----------


## عُبادة

> نور الكرسي عباده
> 
> 
> بجوز ما سألتك غير مره وحده 
> بس بعرفك على الحقيقه والي ما بعرفه عنك قرأته هون
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه عباده 
> 
> 
> ...


الكرسي منور بأسئلتكم

الله يعافيك جنتل

نصيحتي للشخص إللي بعدي 
انه ما يخاف مع انه للكرسي  بعض الرهبة
ويجاوب بكل ثقة 


شكرا جنتل على اسئلتك

----------


## غسان

شكرا عباده ... 

امتعتنا ... 

الله يعطيك العافيه ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

خلص راح عبادة :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------

